# Newbie questions



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a couple more questions about the upcoming IABAC show with Callie. She will have just turned 3 months shortly before the show. My only experience is with a Dane in showing (BIG difference!) Should I show her on a looser show lead while gaiting because of her age, or tighten it as usual? Am I allowed to talk to her while gaiting etc? I know IABAC is more laid back than AKC, but I didn't know how it would work for a 3 month old in the ring. She is gaiting great on show lead and collar, but still having a heck of a time keeping her feet in place while stacking....


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I've never exhibited at an IABAC show--I've handled my pup at matches--she was not as young as yours--she was around 4, 5 months old. I used a loose show lead, and I spoke to her as we gaited around the ring and had a treat to encourage her to bait (you might want to check with the judges at your show to make sure that bait is allowed--at matches, it's practically a given that they are allowed).

When you stack your pup, keep the stacks nice and short--just nice short practice sessions--she is a baby and can't and won't be expected to hold her stack the way an experienced show dog would stack. Count to 4 seconds and treat to reward. Then count to 6 seconds--then reward--use a command to stack her--I use "stack" and I say "good stack" and use a command to say that it's ok to move--I say "break." Use whatever commands you are used to.

Good luck and hope this helps! When I showed my pup, she was such a wiggle worm in her stack, the judge said that if she kept wiggling, she was going to be feeling my thigh (!!!) Just laugh and have a good time. I have such great memories of my Alli-cat, when she was a pup--you will too.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestions and advice! They do allow bait in the ring, I will work on the stack as you instructed and see if it get's better!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Babies and puppies are a bit harder to show, and at least here judges are not that strict with such young dogs  it is all about having lots of fun with the puppy in the show ring and getting the puppy used to this. So it is the best choice for you to start showing now, handling mistakes are not that important at the moment. Besides both of you can learn  

Show the way you're most comfortable with. 

Also, when you stack her, do not move hind legs so further back, it makes her topline look sloping.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you, yes, that's why were doing the show at this age, to get us both used to it in a more relaxed environment, and to have a positive, fun experience. Thank you for the advice in hind leg placement. Those were the first pics, because as you know when you're learning, it's easier to see what you do in a mirror or pics than looking down at the dog!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

hehe I know, I still don't regard myself as a good handler. Just keep practicing in front of a mirror, but don't look until you finished stacking  

I believe it takes lots of practice in order to do it right. You're doing a much better job than I did when I started  

Oh and at first show I couldn't stack her well regardless of how much practice we did, at the end of judging I was still struggling hehe. Cost me 1st place...And I almost wanted to give up showing, not because of this but because of what the judge did.He started "1st place" pointing towards us, then after a few seconds said "no, 2nd". Would I still go in his ring? yes


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

was your first show an AKC? They are alot tougher, been there done that with my great dane. I know it's tougher for a reason, but I did not have good experiences, so I may just stay with IABAC for conformation, and do AKC obedience, rally etc.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

FCI, I live in Europe 

And don't worry, you will hear nasty comments from some fellow competitors. Just ignore them


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

even with IABAC? I figured you wouldn't get nasty looks and comments since were really not being judged against each other but strictly to the standard, which is why i am going this route. Well, that and AKC wouldn't like Callie as she's going to be too light. During AKC shows with my dane I wasn't the handler, my breeder was, but everyone wasn't so "nice" to each other. I would congratulate people that went up against my dog and won etc. and people were just snotty in general. It put a bad taste in my mouth. Now I realize it's not everyone who acts like that, but I guess I just got the unfriendly people! LOL


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Most Golden people I know are super  They really help me big time  There are just a few who are nasty, so I just ignore them as much as I can. Going to shows means meeting friends, some even from abroad, so it would be stupid to miss such a wonderful opportunity just because there are some I don't like


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

that's true


----------

